# Red Room Audio - Saga Acoustic Trailer Percussion (Review)



## Epicomposer (Apr 30, 2018)

Upcoming virtual instrument developer *Red Room Audio* just came up with a brand-new release: *SAGA – Acoustic Trailer Percussion*. After launching their very first, well-received product *Palette – Symphonic Sketchpad* just a couple of months ago, this time, the brand is back with a cinematic percussion library that’s geared toward a cutting-edge, organic trailer sound.

SAGA features a broad collection of *thunderous traditional and exotic drum ensembles* as well as world percussion solo performances, smashing metal sounds and organic impacts. Deeply sampled on the same Bulgarian scoring stage “Palette” was captured, SAGA Acoustic Trailer Percussion offers over *30 different instruments* playable in a large variety of different articulations.

We had the chance to give SAGA – Acoustic Trailer Percussion a proper test run and will share our experiences with the library in the upcoming review.







Read the full review on Epicomposer: http://epicomposer.com/red-room-audio-saga-review/


----------

